# hi all new mk1 tt owner (midlife)



## Bignickjnr (Apr 22, 2021)

hi all just bought a mk1 tt 51 plate after wanting one for years . so its the 225 , I m going through all the little jobs that the last owner probably sins know needed doing ... firstly there an air leak from a vac pipe covered in a heat shroud ive discovered its from a pipe under the bulk head towards the drivers side picture attached this could be the bank 1 fuel too lean problem popped up on along run 
anyway where does it go and what is it please . also my fuel level sensor is backwards I think the old owner replaced it with the wrong sender is it fills itself up as you drive !! anyone have the correct sender for sale any way please see pictures thank sin advance !!


----------



## Bignickjnr (Apr 22, 2021)

here closer view with the collar round it


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------

